# Taurus PT-111 G2C at Palmetto State Armory for 199.99



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Palmetto State Armory has done it again super savings on the Taurus G2C only 199.99! During there black Friday sale that runs from Nov. 19 thru the 25th. What a great price... What a great pistol!! 

Check em out they have many other great bargains on many other firearms, ammo & accessories.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Just a heads up in case you missed the awesome savings at Palmetto State armory's Black Friday sale they extended it today as part of the Cyber Monday sale, most every rifle, pistol or shotgun along with ammo & shooting accessories is included in the sale. I think its worth a look!


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I missed their sale but I did get one from Bud's where I had a small credit so it ended up $140 shipped. I won't bother my LGS for it till after Christmas.


----------

